# The Future of Slingshots/Catapults



## CatapultCrazy (Sep 4, 2016)

*Do you think the next generation will be interested?*​
Yes2775.00%No925.00%


----------



## CatapultCrazy (Sep 4, 2016)

What do you think the future of Slingshots/Catapults will be? Will the next generation be interested?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Riker maybe, but not Picard.


----------



## CatapultCrazy (Sep 4, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Riker maybe, but not Picard.


Very Funny 

(No sarcasm intended)


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Aww, sure they'll be interested. Folks like us will see to it. Slingshooting fulfills a very basic need as I see it. It's a relatively inexpensive way to propel an object at high speed towards a target. Hitting targets at distance is a potent endorphin mobilizer in humans. Add opposable thumbs to that instinctive motivation and we become the most dangerous critters- ever.

Maybe you're asking if the lure of tech will continue to erode the physical capabilities of our young people. Perhaps for a time...

But the feeling of zapping a can with a slingshot can't be duplicated by a video game. Not yet anyway-


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have made a bunch of crappy little shooters out of dollar store HDPE cutting boards and most have been given away to neighborhood kids, friends kids, and relatives kids. I have also given most of them baggies full of my Sterling 117b filebands and showed them how to attach them. I am sure the next generation will be fine.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't think there will be a "next generation" of any significance. There will be new materials and new designs of course. Some of the new materials fit very well with established designs. There will be radical things coming out of China aimed at the US market in general. Many will be bought but I expect none will actually replace the more traditional designs we are currently accustom to.

As far as interesting to see the new and often radical stuff... yeah it's interesting. Unfortunately most of the "new" radical things we are seeing won't exactly fit in your pocket and regardless of all the added sighting stuff, lasers, rollers, springs and such they put on them, none are a replacement for simply practicing with what you already have. None can instantly give you good form or repeatable accuracy without you putting in practice time. Just my spin on it.

There are many (I'm not one of them) that can take a simple natural tree fork, put almost no effort into finishing it, attach bands and pouch and put many folks using expensive custom slingshots to shame with it. You have all heard it before. It's the shooter and not so much the slingshot.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Aww, sure they'll be interested. Folks like us will see to it. Slingshooting fulfills a very basic need as I see it. It's a relatively inexpensive way to propel an object at high speed towards a target. Hitting targets at distance is a potent endorphin mobilizer in humans. Add opposable thumbs to that instinctive motivation and we become the most dangerous critters- ever.
> 
> Maybe you're asking if the lure of tech will continue to erode the physical capabilities of our young people. Perhaps for a time...
> 
> But the feeling of zapping a can with a slingshot can't be duplicated by a video game. Not yet anyway-


Well said!!!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

The last legal thing you can shoot that doesn't require a license (I know that's not true, but still).

Jim Harris sets up a sling shooting booth at an outdoor event called Whistler's Day here in Kentucky every year. I had the pleasure of helping Jim and MJ work it last year. Amazing watching the kids who'd never shot before.

Jim also worked very hard to get slings legalized for hunting here in KY, so there might be even more opportunities to get the word out.

Now just wishing we could get Ghost up here to show folks how it's done. ;-) :target:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think its about the simplest shooting-type device (and you can DIY one together so easily - veggie peeler and office bands) - so will always have a following. I do think that the hand-crafted side may take a hit - but will always be loads of companies to fill that hole with mass production.


----------



## muffintop (Nov 19, 2013)

I gave my boss's nephew a Dead Ringer (single braid 64s that were not tied at the pouch so he could change them himself) from Simple Shot at my work Christmas party. We have a lifer in that guy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing about Jim, mj, and yourself at whistlers day. Personally I think now is the best time to introduce slingshots to young and old alike. In today's society there are so many young people basically raising themselves. The simplicity of slingshots is a great way to build a bond between yourself and young people. It's not just the slingshot, it's the time spent with our youth today. A friend of mine belongs to an archery club that puts on youth shoot every Sat. It cost $5.00, which pays for use of the bow and arrows, a hot dog, chips and a can of pop. Even if the kid doesn't like shooting, the all enjoy the companionship. Kentucky has one of the most productive elementary and high school bow shooting programs in the nation. My hats off to those who contribute to such an awesome program. To me the most important thing you can give to our younger people is our time. Sorry I got side tracked, yes I think slingshots will grow big time. No doubt in my mind, with the most awesome people I have ever met, it will grow.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well put Tag, and so true. Sling shooting, in and of itself, can be a tough sell to the uninitiated. Competition from electronic fantasy is fierce, and the propensity to stare into a screen- as your primary method of connection, communication, entertainment, and exercise, is as dangerous as it is shallow. No video game, not even Call of Duty Ghosts- on veteran, could ever compare to having a catch with my dad, shooting hoop with my brother, or experiencing my first potato gun mishap with close friends. My hope is that there will always be plenty of us around to cultivate the simple things, from slingshots to yo-yos, boomerangs to hula hoops, *before* we have them forced upon us by EMP, solar storm, or any of the myriad grid-down causes that threaten a highly vulnerable system.

My personal rebirth in this hobby has seen it reunite a neighborhood- not bad for a forked stick and some rubber bands.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Can only imagine what kind of incident you had with a potato gun!!!! Lol


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd say it's about due time for slingshots to do what traditional archery did a couple of years ago. It was, for the longest time, the near exclusive province of shooters over fifty. Then, there was an influx of late teens and early 20's enamored with the "romance" of it, and the introduction of low cost tackle (Samick and Ragim). The Hunger Games franchise fueled a second wave of new shooters.

Flips are already cheap, especially when compared to $300 game consoles or $.40 per cartridge ammunition. But, the cultural trigger (a Bear Grylls signature slingshot, Dennis the Menace movie, etc. hasn't happened yet). As it stands, the only market really open to expand into is the "tacticool" folks.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

cant wait for a grand son im going spoil him with slingshots . if its a girl ill buy her a barbie.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

They won't be interested in it (or anything else for that matter), until at the very least they are EXPOSED to it.

When I joined the National Slingshooting Association as the Assistant Chief, my intention, with a nod from the Chief, was to have representatives in as many states as possible, promoting slingshooting with demonstrations and competitions. When the few reps we had saw that the Chief wasn't backing their efforts to promote safe target shooting, instead of game hunting (the bigger the better, with equipment he designed and sells, and for which he gave achievement rewards), they backed out. The Chief is a great self-promoter - he failed to do his part to promote the organization, instead promoting his products (especially for hunting, which is not a problem, but not everybody wants to or needs to hunt these days to put food on the table). I understand that he needs to promote himself to make a living, and I deeply respect that, but he didn't show us, who wanted to see a growing organization of slingshot enthusiasts, that he had our backs.

Young folks need to see and hear about the joys of slingshooting from US individuals, because unless I've missed something (and yes, I've been away for awhile), though we might have two competitions a year in the states, the word isn't getting out that there is a battery-free, solar-powered, fresh air outdoors (and sometimes indoors) fun activity, enjoyable at any age, because we don't have an organization promoting it. Now that's really sad because, G'd knows, there's a TON of ways these days for word to get out about this great hobby, more social communication avenues than anytime in history. It needs to be tapped to spread the word and the joy.

Sorry, no funny stuff in this message (which you've come to expect from me).

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

namazu said:


> cant wait for a grand son im going spoil him with slingshots . if its a girl ill buy her a barbie.


...and a slingshot...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Aww, sure they'll be interested. Folks like us will see to it. Slingshooting fulfills a very basic need as I see it. It's a relatively inexpensive way to propel an object at high speed towards a target. Hitting targets at distance is a potent endorphin mobilizer in humans. Add opposable thumbs to that instinctive motivation and we become the most dangerous critters- ever.
> 
> Maybe you're asking if the lure of tech will continue to erode the physical capabilities of our young people. Perhaps for a time...
> 
> But the feeling of zapping a can with a slingshot can't be duplicated by a video game. Not yet anyway-


"Folks like us will see to it".

How? One at a time? Not enough!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I have made a bunch of crappy little shooters out of dollar store HDPE cutting boards and most have been given away to neighborhood kids, friends kids, and relatives kids. I have also given most of them baggies full of my Sterling 117b filebands and showed them how to attach them. I am sure the next generation will be fine.


A few hundred/thousand like you, and possibly there'll be a future for slingshooting.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Clang! said:


> I'd say it's about due time for slingshots to do what traditional archery did a couple of years ago. It was, for the longest time, the near exclusive province of shooters over fifty. Then, there was an influx of late teens and early 20's enamored with the "romance" of it, and the introduction of low cost tackle (Samick and Ragim). The Hunger Games franchise fueled a second wave of new shooters.
> 
> Flips are already cheap, especially when compared to $300 game consoles or $.40 per cartridge ammunition. But, the cultural trigger (a Bear Grylls signature slingshot, Dennis the Menace movie, etc. hasn't happened yet). As it stands, the only market really open to expand into is the "tacticool" folks.


Ditto. (To a Clang! from a THWACK!)

I belong to an archery club (where I've had a couple of slingshooting events), and I'm aware that when a member of the club/archery supply vendor, was in business at the time of Game of Thrones, he made a mint with the Samick's and Ragim's.

But after a while, business slowed down and he couldn't renegotiate a loan with the bank for his business, so he closed shop and moved way out west to Montana. We're left with the likes of Lancaster Archery and Three Rivers (for us traditionalists) and Gander Mountain and BassProShops for the compound bow shooters.

So yes, there needs to be some impetus, in one popular fashion or another, to ignite the slingshooting spark for the next generation.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nicely said Mr. Thwack. I agree with you totally. Another thing I've noticed with this next generation is their love of not doing anything physical.

I mean, when I was a kid I never was home. I was always playing football, stoop ball, stickball (The Game of the Gods!!!!-now there was a game yo! ) , and so many other games and activities.

Hell, my father never called me Gary, he always called me 'Flip" cause I would come home, flip my school books on the bed and be out the door in a flash!

I would hope that slingshots were in these kids future along with other activities but I do have my doubts.

Like the man said-they have to be exposed to it. With all the present day media, they all must see them. There are more slingshot images out there then ever before.

Now it's just a matter of whether some of them get into them like us nuts!!! Here's hoping!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> They won't be interested in it (or anything else for that matter), until at the very least they are EXPOSED to it.
> 
> When I joined the National Slingshooting Association as the Assistant Chief, my intention, with a nod from the Chief, was to have representatives in as many states as possible, promoting slingshooting with demonstrations and competitions. When the few reps we had saw that the Chief wasn't backing their efforts to promote safe target shooting, instead of game hunting (the bigger the better, with equipment he designed and sells, and for which he gave achievement rewards), they backed out. The Chief is a great self-promoter - he failed to do his part to promote the organization, instead promoting his products (especially for hunting, which is not a problem, but not everybody wants to or needs to hunt these days to put food on the table). I understand that he needs to promote himself to make a living, and I deeply respect that, but he didn't show us, who wanted to see a growing organization of slingshot enthusiasts, that he had our backs.
> 
> ...


ive always opinioned that it should be promoted as a "target" sport. because whether you live in a city or farm, target shooting can be done in some form or another. it has to also start as a grass roots program, such as boy and girl scouts. People need to first learn how to use a slingshot and what it takes to shoot one. they need to be shown that despite their are many variations of the slingshot, there is only one thing thats constant, the shooter. have them shoot a box store slingshot, a natural, a couple or so from vendors, with tubes, flats and rubber bands and what ever else. exposure is something that we can all agree on, but its what they are getting exposed to thats the key.

no hunting! that comes later after the individual decides on their own that they want to hunt. because, how can you hunt if you cant hit the target consistantly to begin with.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > They won't be interested in it (or anything else for that matter), until at the very least they are EXPOSED to it.
> ...


The Boy Scouts include slingshooting at major events (such as Jamborees), but they won't allow it at smaller den/pack meetings, which would make it easier for us to demonstrate the slingshot to kids in our area. Shame.

I'm in total agreement with everything that you have stated, and appreciate the time and thought for you to post it.

I have an idea for you to pursue - contact the National Shooting Sports Foundation, plead our cause, and get slingshooting endorsed along with their other shooting activities.

THWACK!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> The Boy Scouts include slingshooting at major events (such as Jamborees), but they won't allow it at smaller den/pack meetings, which would make it easier for us to demonstrate the slingshot to kids in our area. Shame.
> 
> I'm in total agreement with everything that you have stated, and appreciate the time and thought for you to post it.
> 
> ...


ive also said that the chief is the wrong person to push slingshots, hes more into the hunting aspect.

if theres target shooting with firearms and archery, then there can also be target shooting with slingshots. im not too familiar with how the competitions are done with firearms, but just how much of it can be borrowed for slingshots? or also borrowed from archery? any chance that it can be some sort of an exhibition or "demonstration" sport along sides an event of archery or firearms ? I know the chief has done the shooting at targets in the air with paint balls, but in the end, he always seems to come back to hunting with slingshots.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Honestly - if I look at the UK. Its down to a strict set of target rules and a 'proper' association to govern (There is but its early days) that would help drive the sport. It seems to be done here by a group (grossly generalising) that I'd be unimpressed if my daughter brought any of them home kind of deal. From there it would need to be actively promoted as something thats not either a toy or a hooligan's device but as a bona fide grown up sport. Obviously things are different in the US/Spain/China where there seems to be more structure.

Obviously its up to practitioners to introduce to anyone interested.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I certainly hope interest is maintained, or, even better, increased. If slingshot shooting declines this may become a mighty lonely sport for a young guy like me.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Toolshed said:


> The last legal thing you can shoot that doesn't require a license (I know that's not true, but still).
> 
> Jim Harris sets up a sling shooting booth at an outdoor event called Whistler's Day here in Kentucky every year. I had the pleasure of helping Jim and MJ work it last year. Amazing watching the kids who'd never shot before.
> 
> ...


in australia , there are places where it is totaly banned....


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Our 10y old asked me today...."Daddy, can I make a slingshot with you?".

He's probably one of two kids in his entire school who knows what one is...the other being our other son. He also knows how to drop the needle on our turntable and change sides on a record properly.

Teach them young.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It was my daughter also 10 who asked if I'd make her one - and show her how to use it. At that stage I'd not so much as looked at one in a shop for years (al least since she was 3)... Got me back on.


----------



## CatapultCrazy (Sep 4, 2016)

Such a big response on this one! Cheers Guys!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

For slingshot shooting to be really big, like baseball, football, and etc., there must be rules and places for the sport. And there must be ways to attract large numbers of spectators. Slingshot shooters today tend to go there own way, shoot all kinds of different devices and all kinds of ways. That just may be the way that most of us like it as it lets everybody in the game and not just a few elite! -- Cheers


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Trying to envision a "launch" event I see 4 necessaries: A team, a rivalry, a wager, and a grudge match...

For instance, I'd be willing to bet a sawbuck that the five man team fielded by the United States (Nathan, Bill, Rayshot, Treefork, & MJ) would prevail in most any international competition. They'd probably start by wiping the floor with the Canadians and Spaniards, then a quick snack before pummelling Italy and humiliating the Brits. China will be a test, before Treefork starts the targets a swinging in the sudden-death shootout... America- the world's only superpower for a reason!

All over but the crying really.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

a gauntlet thrown, waits

motionless, aghast, witnessed

poor lonely gauntlet


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SLAP! Gauntlet is thrown right back at you...

Sure the UK guys would be some good competition to you Indignant Capitalist and stupidly brave US (erm sorry thats the little red book...)!!! Ha-hah - Bring it on!

Where's GKJ and crew?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Matthew, Matthew, Matthew...

The Five Pouchmen, under the leadership of Captain CornDawg, will vanquish the exceptionally well-behaved Englishman in little more time than it takes to fend off the French. What does that tell you?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Stiff upper lips and tea will overcome all odds. We'll meet you on the beaches old chum - Right after elevenses? Slingshots at Midday (If its raining its off! Bad luck and all that)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Corndog - Lest you forget the Battle of Agincourt... Its a dogged little damp rock - but you aint 'aving it!

Boys! Milbro's to the READY! By the RIGHT quick Draw!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I actually have a friend named Revere. His first name isn't Paul and he has no horse, but he's a fair hand on a dirt bike...

You gonna come over in your little sailboats again?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes - and set up a new prison colony... We'll Call it the Ye Olde Plymouth-Shire. No probably use the US bought Apaches and Chinooks... Especially as the Landrovers keep breaking down...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

In all fairness, what slingshooting needs is some of the enthusiasm displayed by the crowds at your darts championships...

Raucous, into it, heroes to cheer... All good stuff.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Funnily - looks like the same guys who do darts are the same guys who do SS... Its also the issue with the sport in the UK I think...


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Yes - and set up a new prison colony... We'll Call it the Ye Olde Plymouth-Shire. No probably use the US bought Apaches and Chinooks... Especially as the Landrovers keep breaking down...


Are you sure you really want to use tech you bought from us against us? No matter how much you've modded it, we still know the best way to take it down... Or we could just get Boeing to issue a factory recall. (But who am I to impugn the British? Y'all have too many good authors for that.)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - and set up a new prison colony... We'll Call it the Ye Olde Plymouth-Shire. No probably use the US bought Apaches and Chinooks... Especially as the Landrovers keep breaking down...
> ...


At least they don't break down - so we'll be just fine.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Back on topic. With all due respect to all current sling shooters and manufacturers, unless someone of Fed Bear's caliber emerges, I doubt that slingshots will survive after the current generation of shooters.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think it'll take more than a Bear - or a Jennings, or a Nugent for that matter. Beyond the US they're pretty much unheard of names. You need a FITA or GNAS to really get it going... As mentioned ad-nausium without an official association and a set of standardised rules - ain't going to happen. Otherwise its just a club, or a group of aficionado's...

Maybe someone should recommend the archery associations should take it up and promote it as a sport?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Maybe the question is how to make sling shooting a feasible pub activity. Shorten the distance, standardize the rigs, maybe come-up with a spongy projectile that will stick into soft-tipped dart boards. Add alcohol and stir...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> Maybe the question is how to make sling shooting a feasible pub activity. Shorten the distance, standardize the rigs, maybe come-up with a spongy projectile that will stick into soft-tipped dart boards. Add alcohol and stir...


And douse in beer...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.wlfi.com/story/35009250/lafayette-police-still-working-to-crack-vandalism-case it's %#*^ like that s that hurts slingshots.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

They were shattered by ceramic balls used in sling shots and BB guns.

*??? Marbles maybe but not out of a BB gun. Please clarify inspector ...*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Almost all were. Shot out with marbles out of a sligshot.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I would like to think that the next generation or the one after that will enjoy the things I have enjoyed all my long life but, I am not sure that will be the case. Kid's seem more interested in their cell phone and computers than roaming the hills with a slingshot in their back pocket. I do know this, for sure, if you want your grandkids to get interested , get them started at a young age. It's not the slingshot that will get them to put down their cell phones it's the fact the you spend time with them.

GP,


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It will cycle back for many and will always be around. Many people are going back to the old ways for various reasons.

Doing things our grandparents did for nostalgia reasons or because they had it right. Things I enjoy in this category are: cast iron cooking, charcoal BBQ & food smoking, wet shaving and turntables.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Grandpa Pete said:


> It's not the slingshot that will get them to put down their cell phones it's the fact the you spend time with them.
> 
> GP,


Well said Gramps


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshots are amazingly simple ,effective and fun . Convince two friends or family and then they convince two others and so on and so on ......... In a short time slingshot shooting will be popular beyond belief . No matter what , I will always have this hobby .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Blue Raja said:


> Back on topic. With all due respect to all current sling shooters and manufacturers, unless someone of Fed Bear's caliber emerges, I doubt that slingshots will survive after the current generation of shooters.


 they sell them at every Wal-Mart people us them but very few seem to really get into it other then the cheep ones they sell at Wal-Mart. 
Maybe the internet can change that.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Maybe the question is how to make sling shooting a feasible pub activity. Shorten the distance, standardize the rigs, maybe come-up with a spongy projectile that will stick into soft-tipped dart boards. Add alcohol and stir...


 it could work


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the big problems that I see in really growing the Slingshot Sport today is there is two many videos showing very talented and extreme skills. A new comer is attracted to the sport and when he can't do what he or she sees in videos, they get discouraged and leave the sport. Oh I know the sport has made a come back with videos, but I think that it is starting to wain now because of what I just pointed out. The reason I say this is a lot of the new comers that I have had the pleasure of teaching have gotten discouraged from seeing the fine shootingt and trick videos and I have had to convince them that they will become a very good shot with time and practice. I also Know that 95% of new shooters only buy a slingshot product one time and that is a terrible indicator.


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> Maybe the question is how to make sling shooting a feasible pub activity. Shorten the distance, standardize the rigs, maybe come-up with a spongy projectile that will stick into soft-tipped dart boards. Add alcohol and stir...


Paintball reballs. Errant shots won't take out windows or Chihuahuas.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0050HYH9I/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1507772965&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=reball+paintball&dpPl=1&dpID=51Cg0vsWHdL&ref=plSrch


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I get a lot of interest from almost all males of all ages when they see me shooting.

I've given 6 starter slingshots away in the last year (If someone shows genuine interest I just give them one of my old ones.) Three of the guys are still shooting, two of them fairly young men.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tex-Shooter said:


> One of the big problems that I see in really growing the Slingshot Sport today is there is two many videos showing very talented and extreme skills. A new comer is attracted to the sport and when he can't do what he or she sees in videos, they get discouraged and leave the sport. Oh I know the sport has made a come back with videos, but I think that it is starting to wain now because of what I just pointed out. The reason I say this is a lot of the new comers that I have had the pleasure of teaching have gotten discouraged from seeing the fine shootingt and trick videos and I have had to convince them that they will become a very good shot with time and practice. I also Know that 95% of new shooters only buy a slingshot product one time and that is a terrible indicator.


Sounds like a promotional advertisement encouraging piss poor shooting. How do you get those guys who have spent thousands of hours perfecting their slingshot shooting skills to stop showing us what we could accomplish with a slingshot if we would put in the time needed to learn how to shoot like them. There are those who just want to have fun and enjoy shooting at a gallon can and those who want to do their best and shoot at a bottle cap. And once they've figured that out what is wrong with being able to cut cards and light matches.....I'm no where close but those videos keep me reaching for more. I've only cut one card almost in two and knocked the tip off of two matches but I'm not going to quit shooting because someone else does it better. Look at professional sports. The stands are full of wannabes who never committed themselves to learning the sport.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think when it becomes too mainstream all it's going to take is one kid shooting another kid or a kid taking one to school and threatening other kids for the restrictions to come flying from the politicians. Right now we're kind of under the radar. Saw it happen with airguns. Most cities in California you can't even shoot them in your own backyard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I think when it becomes too mainstream all it's going to take is one kid shooting another kid or a kid taking one to school and threatening other kids for the restrictions to come flying from the politicians. Right now we're kind of under the radar. Saw it happen with airguns. Most cities in California you can't even shoot them in your own backyard.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


so no more assault slingshots with pistol grips i guess


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

In all fairness, I did hear that CA allows the use of slingshots for hunting... but only coyotes and ground squirrels. And they recently legalized slingbows for hunting deer, so I guess there's a little hope... ?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> In all fairness, I did hear that CA allows the use of slingshots for hunting... but only coyotes and ground squirrels. And they recently legalized slingbows for hunting deer, so I guess there's a little hope... ?


lol 
Only because they would like to get rid of any justification to have any type of firearm whatsoever most likely .


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm looking at this from the view of someone over 75 years old and to me, many of you are the next generation. I hope the young (school age) kids get a chance to shoot a slingshot because if they do they'll pick it up again when they get older like I did. Lets face it, it's a cheap way to have a lot of fun.


----------

